
Netflix CEO: Net neutrality is no longer our ‘primary battle’ - openmosix
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/31/15720268/netflix-ceo-reed-hastings-net-neutrality-open-internet
======
dv_dt
I'm very disappointed in Netflix and Reed Hasting on this issue. This means
that they're basically foisting the cost of inefficiency onto their customers.

This means their customers with the wrong ISPs are paying at least twice for
Netflix data. Once for their network access, and again with some portion of
Netflix fees to get data delivered thru the exact same network path...

And then they're paying again in other ways because this setup basically
undercuts future competitors to Netflix which is yet another cost borne by
customers for lack of competition. Its also very difficult for markets to work
when customers can't see and send clear economic signals under these
conditions because the inefficiencies have been bundled up into the services
in hidden ways on both sides of the transaction.

